# How to Fail Your CGC Exam in 5 Easy Steps



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, poor both of you! You'll get it next time. Sometimes other things just take priority. Rookie is a great dog, don't worry! <and don't feel guilty>


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I just had to laugh when I saw the subject heading!!  But I'm sorry it didn't go well!! There's always next time and Rookie sure doesn't know he didn't pass!!

Good luck on your next test!


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Awww....I was at the Army Medical Center here the other day and there were two goldens going in to visit patients and they seemed fine and the next minute went after each other...YIKES! The owner of the agressive one just pulled back on the leash and put her hand in front of his mouth I guess to prevent him from biting the other golden.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... poor Rookie! Just think of it like a teenager that fails their drivers license test. Happens to the BEST of us !!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Christi said:


> Awww....I was at the Army Medical Center here the other day and there were two goldens going in to visit patients and they seemed fine and the next minute went after each other...YIKES! The owner of the agressive one just pulled back on the leash and put her hand in front of his mouth I guess to prevent him from biting the other golden.


Just to clarify... when I said Rookie was trying to get at the other dog, he wasn't being at all aggressive. He just wanted to play and didn't like the fact that he wasn't being allowed to even sniff the other dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Rookie and poor you! You will pass the next time, I am positive.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not too disappointed, I'm just feeling a little dumb since I was so unprepared. It's not really like me to show up and not be prepared.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You and Rookie deserve big thumbs up for showing up!!
So glad your getting 'back on the horse' - you'll definately make it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When my two went to class and took the test there was a Choc. Lab there that was on his third try. He and his owner were great. She said with each class and each test he was learning and getting closer to passing. He was a ball of energy!


----------



## FurOnFour (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sure you will pass with flying colors next try. How old is Rookie? My Golden and I are in Intermediate Class now and our goal is CGC. Ginger is 5 months old. We are taking classes at PetsMart and she literally drags me into the store....so embarrassing especially when people see us headed toward the Obedience Class Room. Overall, she is doing really good in class. By the way Carol, they changed our class from 3 on Saturdays to 10 a.m. on Saturday. (PetsMart on Argyle)


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is 16 months old now. We tried to take the Advanced Class a few weeks ago, but I got sick, so we had to restart with the next group. Rookie's actually pretty close to passing the CGC. Certainly a lot closer than he looked today! I just need to spend a little time working him with just the flat collar, no gentle leader or easy walk harness. And a little more practice on staying by my side when other dogs are around. He's usually pretty good with that, but the lack of practice really hurt him today.


----------

